# Can use some feedback



## Ernbar (Dec 23, 2019)

Ok so I’m repainting a very late 1958 Schwinn that I saved from going in the trash. I was surprised how well the Rustoleum rattle can job looks after wet sanding with 1500 wet sandpaper and the polishing with polishing compound leaving a glass smooth finish. I was thinking of shooting some clear satin enamel and then wet sanding and polishing for a less glossy look to match the patina on the other bike parts like the chrome and saddle that show some use. What do you guys think? 
The fender finish looks like glass. I shot the frame today and needs to cure for a couple of days before wet sanding.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 23, 2019)

Here is what I do. When I repaint a room in the house I let the paint dry for a day or two and then scuff up the walls and put dirty hand prints all over so the walls match the patina of the dirty worn out carpet.   
Seriously, I would leave it and forget about the satin clear.


----------



## AndyA (Dec 23, 2019)

I'm with GT on this. There is a real danger of getting into an endless loop on this. The paint looks great, but that makes the chrome look kinda shabby. So you send the chrome bits out for re-plating, but that makes the saddle appear a little funky. So you rebuild the saddle, but... As Dirty Harry said, "A man's got to know his limitations." BTW great looking paint job. How did you do the trim and pinstripes?


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 23, 2019)

Hey thanks GT and Andy for chiming in. 

Andy I'm a plastic model builder and used a very useful product in the plastic model building arsenal called "Tamiya Vinyl Masking Tape" and comes in  3 width sizes and is used to tape complex angles like canopy frames. This tape is very flexible and can take just about any shape. I used pictures of other bikes as reference for the paint patterns. The white rattle can paint was decanted and used in one of my air brushes. The air brush gives me more control with the paint flow which avoids paint buildup along the tape line than can cause a thick "step" effect after the tape is removed.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Dec 23, 2019)

Looks great...period.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 24, 2019)

Ernbar said:


> Ok so I’m repainting a very late 1958 Schwinn that I saved from going in the trash. I was surprised how well the Rustoleum rattle can job looks after wet sanding with 1500 wet sandpaper and the polishing with polishing compound leaving a glass smooth finish. I was thinking of shooting some clear satin enamel and then wet sanding and polishing for a less glossy look to match the patina on the other bike parts like the chrome and saddle that show some use. What do you guys think?
> The fender finish looks like glass. I shot the frame today and needs to cure for a couple of days before wet sanding.
> View attachment 1113860
> 
> View attachment 1113862



Black and white never looked so good!


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 24, 2019)

Ok will stay glossy then. Even the wife said the same. Thanks for your opinions and Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 24, 2019)

too sweet to dinge up!


----------

